

MeCoffee: a 220/120V Arduino-compatible 1kW controller - the-dude
https://mecoffee.nl

======
antorsae
What's the point of backing the Kickstarter if you have a buy button in your
homepage and as far as I can tell the reward is the same... except the
kickstarter ships sept/oct??

